
Thoughts on a Successful Launch - noodle
http://skribit.com/blog/2009/12/22/thoughts-on-a-successful-launch/
======
vaksel
I'm going to go write up a "Thoughts on a failed launch" post will post in
like 30 minutes

ok here is the link:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1011341>

~~~
jimboyoungblood
well? it's been more than 30 minutes. i've been waiting anxiously for it.

~~~
vaksel
just putting the finishing touches on, doing the images took longer than I
expected

